# Webmail issue



## ajdehoogh (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Chris,

Having an issue with the webmail thingy. When I login I get this error message "Your Internet Address has changed since the beginning of your Mail session. To protect your security, you must login again." . Requiring me to reenter my login info giving me that same message.  Cleared the cache and all that jazz, restarted the computer-worked until I clicked on a message, and I currently doing a virus scan to see if that helps. Any other ideas?


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmm, I'll take a look at it tonight, I'm out the door right now to meet up with Drew. 

I'll get back to ya.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Feb 10, 2007)

Cool. No worries! 

I figured out the problem. Turned of the web accelotor-ma-bob and it went through. I'm an idiot at times.


----------

